#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект "Энциклопедия Дхармы".

## sherab

Проект "Энциклопедия Дхармы".

Официальный сайт:
http://www.dharmawiki.ru

Задача проекта систематизировать знания о буддизме на русском языке и перевод статей с англоязычных ресурсов.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012), Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2017), Егор С. (07.11.2009), Иргит (19.03.2010), Михаил_ (01.12.2017)

----------


## Валерий К.

Хорошая задумка. Если взяться за неё общими усилиями, может выйти толковый ресурс.

Для тех, кто может быть не в курсе, что такое wiki. Wiki - это система управления сайтом, позволяющая *любому* человеку добавлять и редактировать статьи на сайте. Т.о. каждый из вас может внести свою лепту в развитие проекта.

Sherab, я так полагаю сайт посвящён всем традициям буддизма? Планируется ли выкладывать книги на сайте или ограничитесь энциклопедическими статьями? Сутры выложить бы.

----------


## Буль

> Проект "Энциклопедия Дхармы".


Ох, гладко было на бумаге...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (08.02.2012)

----------


## sherab

Сутры нужно обязательно выложить)))... Мы сейчас переводим с англоязычных ресурсов статьи. Еще в планах тибетско-русский словарь, а сейчас ударение делаем на намтары (жизнеописания), святые места, монастыри и т.д))) Спасибо всем за поддержку!!! Есть еще несколько интересных задумок...

----------


## Юань Дин

Вчера сделал закладку на сайт в свой броузер.
Скажите, а там будет, в основном, тибетский буддизм или все направления (произведения чаньских мастеров там и т.п.)?

----------


## sherab

Хотелось бы что бы было и чань)))...

----------


## Вова Л.

А почему на дхармавики нельзя редактировать некоторые статьи? К примеру, эту

----------


## Сергей Волков

Потому что раньше в этой статье отражались два семнадцатых Кармапы. Теперь обсуждение закрыто и семнадцатый Кармапа остался только один - Тринле Тхайе Дордже.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Потому что раньше в этой статье отражались два семнадцатых Кармапы. Теперь обсуждение закрыто и семнадцатый Кармапа остался только один - Тринле Тхайе Дордже.


А где же тогда объективность?  :Mad:

----------


## Сергей Волков

у админов и спрашивайте

----------


## Ануруддха

В таком случае задачей проекта является не "знания о буддизме", а "знания о буддизме в определенном контексте". А если серьезно, то для энциклопедии это довольная странная позиция - публиковать информацию исходя из личных предпочтений.

----------

Фил (08.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

ну пусть тогда сами ее и читают

----------


## Aiker

> Проект "Энциклопедия Дхармы".
> 
> Официальный сайт:
> http://www.dharmawiki.ru
> 
> Задача проекта систематизировать знания о буддизме на русском языке и перевод статей с англоязычных ресурсов.


По-моему, замечательная идея. Модератор сказал, что из личных предпочтений - нежелательно.
Почему? Возможно, участники напишут хорошие комментарии, исследования по узким темам, свой опыт медитации и. т.п.

----------


## sherab

Извините за Кармапу, уже все поправили. Очень сложно за всем уследить. У нас уже почти 600 статей, а до конца года планируем удвоиться. Если есть интересная информация, пишите...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Извините за Кармапу, уже все поправили. Очень сложно за всем уследить. У нас уже почти 600 статей, а до конца года планируем удвоиться. Если есть интересная информация, пишите...


Править все-равно не получается - ни статью Кармапа, ни статью о Ургьен Тринлее  :Frown: . Почему бы просто не разрешить править все статьи? Я еще заметил, что статья "Кагью" тоже не для правки...

----------


## sherab

Можно править все статьи, только нужно стать администратором. А вот добавлять может любой. Достаточно консервативно, но зато безопасно. В соответствующих англоязычных проектах еще  жестче правила. Вообще мы планируем собрать команду, которая занималась бы переводами, а 1-2 администратора правили и вставляли статьи. Уже помаленьку работаем в этом направлении... 
Хотелось бы "Синюю Летопись" осилить и путеводитель по святым местам и монастырям.
Ну за года 2 можно помаленку наколдовать. А дальше в философию углубиться и терминологию. Но для этого специалисты нужны, которых мало, а кто есть очень заняты(.
Всем всего самого распрекрасного...
http://ratnashri.org.ua/index.php
Помогите Мани начитать побольше...

----------


## Вова Л.

Почему тогда некоторые статьи можно править всем, а некоторые - только админам?

----------


## sherab

Не успели все настроить, да и инет в Индии в нашей деревне по мобиле... К концу лета постараемся все настроить, может на 12-ю версию перейдем вики движка...

----------


## sherab

Мы это сделали, из за вандалов, на всякий случай....

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мы это сделали, из за вандалов, на всякий случай....


Я бы не делал. Все равно ведется учет предыдущих записей. Всегда можно все востановить, а вандалов забанить. А так куча мороки добавляется. Я, к примеру, думал кое-какие сслыки добавить, но из-за этого связываться с админом не хочется. Вобщем, так эта энциклопедия будет развиваться гораздо медленее. Но проэкт ваш - вам решать.

----------


## sherab

Если вы так с участием подошли к нашему скромному проекту, можно и права админа вам присвоить... Скажите логин....

----------


## Вова Л.

> Если вы так с участием подошли к нашему скромному проекту, можно и права админа вам присвоить... Скажите логин....


Спасибо, конечно, но, как уже отметил, я саму идею подобной организации вики-энциклопедии не воспринимаю, поэтому предпочту остаться обычным пользователем.  :Smilie:

----------


## sherab

Можно подписаться на новые статьи тут... - >>>

----------


## sherab

Пять Иерархов Сакья

----------


## sherab

У нас уже более 1000 статей. Растем понемногу!

----------

Pema Sonam (14.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.04.2009), Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## sherab

Новые статьи:
# Три благородных принципа - Кхенпо Шенга
# Совет практикующему, который находится при смерти - Додрубчен Джигме Тенпе Нима
# ‎Последние слова Целе Нацог Рангдрола
# Песнь «Совет о знаках» - Ньяла Пема Дуддул

----------

Алекс Андр (13.02.2014), Бо (17.09.2009)

----------


## sherab

Нубпа Кончог Тензин Ринпоче - надеемся на приезд в середине апреля 2010 г.

----------


## Егор С.

Прекрасный проект!
Развития вам и процветания!

----------


## Karma Sherab

Полезный проект. Но мне кажется, следует указывать переводчика статей и, при необходимости, добавлять транслитерацию Уайли для терминов.

----------


## sherab

Согласен с замечаниями, будем обратить внимание)

Новый календарь на 2137 год:
http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Т...па_2010-2011

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.02.2010)

----------


## Баасан

Прекрасный проект! Постоянный посетитель! :Big Grin: 
Особенно, постоянно читаю Комментарии на "37 практик Бодхисаттвы".
Хотел поинтересоваться, когда будет обновление комментариев от Чоки Нима Ринпоче и Патрула Ринпоче на произведение Гьялсе Тонгме?  (очень хотелось бы увидеть стиль комментариев этих Учителей) :Wink:  :Cry:

----------


## sherab

Сейчас помаленьку переводится удивительнейший комментарий на 37 практик Бодхисаттвы Тубтена Чоки Драгпа, ученика Патрула Ринпоче. 
Надеюсь дойдут руки и до комментария Чоки Нима Ринпоче. )))

----------


## sherab

Сейчас помаленьку переводится удивительнейший комментарий на 37 практик Бодхисаттвы Тубтена Чоки Драгпа, ученика Патрула Ринпоче. 
Надеюсь дойдут руки и до комментария Чоки Нима Ринпоче. )))

----------

Баасан (08.03.2010)

----------


## sherab

Задумали еще такую тему: "Линия передачи учения Дзогчен" 
Главное начать)))

----------


## Kit

Спасибо, хороший проект!
Жаль только Тибетский буддизм.
Я думаю многие были бы очень рады увидеть раздел по Чань/Дзэн

----------

Joy (25.09.2010)

----------


## sherab

Календарь на 6-ой лунный месяц--->

----------


## sherab

Комментарий Кьенце Ринпоче на Бодхичарья-аватару Шантидевы

----------


## sherab

Наш новый проект по переводу жизнеописания Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче - "Brilliant Moon".

----------

Caddy (07.02.2012), Pema Sonam (08.02.2012), YanaYa (07.02.2012), Алекс Андр (13.02.2014), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.02.2012)

----------


## sherab

Агиография Гуру из Уддияны "Древо, исполняющее желания" из терма Семи Глубинных Циклов.

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Зарегистрировался я на Дхармавики и так и не понял, как там создавать статьи. Есть тут на форуме представители проекта? А то там я и обратной связи не нашел.

----------

